# مواعيد الصيام في المسيحية



## miljvm (30 يوليو 2012)

مرحباا شباب

يا ريت تساعدوني بدي اعرف مواعيد الصيام لأني من العابرون وجديد في المسيحية 

يعني احكولي اي يوم وشهر واساميهم والاعياد وهدول الاشياء 

لأني ما بقدر اروح الكنيسة فا بدي اعمل كل شي بقربني الى الله


----------



## أَمَة (30 يوليو 2012)

لا تشغل بالك في الوقت الحاضر بموضوع الصوم، لأن الصوم في المسيحية ليس هدفا بحد ذاته، بل وسيلة تذكرنا بخطيئتنا وبحاجتنا الى الله لأن حياة الإنسان لا تعتمد فقط على الطعام كما قال السيد المسيح:
 


متى الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 فأجاب: «مكتوب: *ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان* *بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله*».




 

أنت الآن كالطفل الرضيع الذي -لو صح الأمر- يسأل امه عن الفطام. ركز على القراءة اليومية في الإنجيل مع الصلاة أولا لكي يرشدك الروح القدس لتفهم ما تقرأ. إقرأ قليلا ولكن بتمعن حتى لو اضطريت تعيد ما قرأته أكثر من مرة.
بعد ذلك تفضل واسأل ما تريد.


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 يوليو 2012)

اخي الحبيب

بصراحة أحلى وأفضل وأرقى من الصوم اللي في توقيعك

ما في...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يوليو 2012)

الصديق العزيز/
مبروك الخلاص كلماتك فى التوقيع رائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## Abdel Messih (30 يوليو 2012)

مبروك عليك الخلاص اخونا الغالى miljvm


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*



			الصوم بالمسيحية اشي رمزي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دليلك؟؟؟؟؟؟



			يعني مش شئ مهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كذاب



			لكن بالاسلام
الصوم في شهر رمضان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو هنتكلم عن صوم رمضان 
بلاش أحسن لتخصص القسم



			وكيف كان يصبر الصحابه رضي الله عنهم في الحروب والمعارك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

معاك حق صوم معاه قتل الناس العزل فى الحروب بأبشع الطرق
ونعم الرحمة!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أصوام الدرجة الأولى والثانية*​*تنقسم أصوام الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية من حيث درجة النسك الى أصوام الدرجة الأولى وأصوام الدرجة الثانية..*​
* وقد سمحت الكنيسة بأكل  السمك في بعض الاصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة أيام الصيام واحتياج  البعض للبروتين الحيواني.. وقسَّمت الكنيسة الاصوام الي قسمين: *
* أ- أصوام من الدرجة الأولي وهم: الاربعاء والجمعة، الصوم الكبير، صوم يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.*
* ب- اصوام من الدرجة الثانية وهم: صوم الميلاد، صوم الرسل، صوم السيدة العذراء.*
* وسمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في أصوام الدرجة الثانية فقط. *
 
* أ - أصوام الدرجة الأولى*
* هى التى لا يجوز فيها أكل السمك*
* 1 - الصوم الكبير *
* مدته 55 يوما*
* موعده متغير حسب موعد عيد القيامة*
* 2 - صومى الأربعاء والجمعة*
* مدته: يومان أسبوعيا*
* موعده: أسبوعيا عدا الخمسين المقدسة وعيدى الميلاد والغطاس*
* 3 - صوم نينوى *
* مدته: ثلاثة أيام*
* موعده: يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين*
* 4 - برامون الميلاد *
* مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام*
* موعده: قبل عيد الميلاد مباشرة*
* 5 - برامون الغطاس *
* مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام*
* موعده: قبل عيد الغطاس مباشرة*
 
* ب - أصوام الدرجة الثانية*
* هى التى يجوز فيها أكل السمك*
* 1 - صوم الميلاد*
* مدته: 43 يوما*
* موعده: من 16 هاتور حتى 29 كيهك*
* 2 - صوم الرسل*
* مدته: متغيرة*
* موعده: من اليوم التالى لعيد العنصرة حتى 5 أبيب*
* 3 - صوم العذراء*
* مدته: 15 يوما*
* موعده: من 1 - 16 مسرى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

يا اخ الامير الصغير
كونك مسلم فلا يحق لك الاجابه هنا

فالقسم للاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه
اي من يقوم بالرد هو الانسان المسيحي

وليس المسيحي سابقا كما تتدعي 

فالصوم والصلاه في المسيحيه سلاح اساسي
 في محاربات حيل عدو الخير


----------



## amgd beshara (2 أغسطس 2012)

> واجب على كل مسلم


ماهي دي المشكلة انة واجب مش بيعملة من حبة و فرحة بربنا وبالعشرة معاة و ينسي الاكل و الملذا و تبقي لذتة ربنا 
لكن فرض فرضة السيد علي العبيد بتوعة اللى جابهم علشان يعبدوة


> وهذا يقرب المسلم من الله


فين القربة دي دة بيبقي مش طايق نفسة و لا الناس اللى حوالية و بيشتغل بنص مجهود و اي حد يكلمة يتعصب علية
 و نعم القربة


> ليعرف المعنى الحقيقي للصبر و الثبات


فعلا بامارة انة بيفضل نايم طول الصيام


----------



## الأمير الصغير (2 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا اخ الامير الصغير
> كونك مسلم فلا يحق لك الاجابه هنا
> 
> فالقسم للاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه
> ...



اوك ماشي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أغسطس 2012)

> *+ الصوم فى المسيحية -كالصلاة *- ليس فرضا إلهيــــًا إلزامياً ...ولا فريضة وجوبية التنفيذ..أو دينا واجب السداد على مديون لصالح دائن.
ولا معنى إطلاقا إطلاقا لتكلف بعضاً ممن يفوتهم (أو يفوتهن)أياما فى الصوم الفلانى أن يقوموا بتعويضه -عـــــــدة من أيام آخر..
> *+ الصوم فى المسيحية -شأنه شأن الصلاة*- يلتزم به المؤمن طواعــيةً وإخــتـــياريًا- على الرحب والسعة بمنتهى الرضي والسرور -بملء الاراده وبمنتهى الوعى - فلا يكن فيه متكهربا متشنجا يفرضه على الاغيار ويخرج ما فى نفسه من غيظ غير مكظوم وعقد وتعصيب و..وكسل وفشل وعصبية .
>*+ الصوم فى المسيحية -شأنه شأن الصلاة* - هو عملية* آخذ *لا عطاء ..* نوال نعمة* لا دفع ضريبة ...إن لم يتم بطواعية ورضي وسرور مطلق فهو *بــاطـــــل ..باطـــل بـــاطـــل *.
*الصوم فى المسيحية شأنه شأن الصلاة* إن لم يتم فى سرية وهدؤء وإتزان ووقار وتكتم -(*)
فهو .......*بـــــــاطـــــل بــــــاطـــــل باطـــل*
-------------
(*)
حتى فى العبادات الجمهورية الشعبية ففى الكنائس هناك صلاوات وأصوام تصام جماعيا فى نظام ووقار وهدؤء وإتزان ورزانة ورصانة ...دون *(أزعرينة)*.
>+* الصوم فى المسيحية -شأنه فى ذلك شأن الصلاة* - لايفتح شهية المسيحيين للغزوات والانفال والسبايا -فلم يرتبط لا هذا ولا تلك بأى ذكريات - تثير شهيتهم دمويا ضد الاغيار خصوصا إن كانوا عزلا مدنين أمنين غافلين او مختلفيين ممزقيين قلوبهم شتى بينهم صراغات ونزاعات داخلية أهلكت تماسكهم وفتتت وحدتهم وشرذمتهم وأسقطت دولهم فسهل الاغارة عليها.
>*+الصوم فى المسيحية* إنقطاع من عشية اليوم محل الصوم وعلى أقصي تقدير من منتصف ليلة اليوم محل الصوم إلى مابعد عصر (الساعة التاسعة من شروق الشمس )من يوم الصوم -وقد تطول فترة الانقطاع إلى الغروب ورؤية النجمة فى أصوام يونان -وأسبوع الالام والصوم الاربعينى الكبير المقدس ...: يلي كل ذلك الافطار على خبز وأطعمة نباتية محضه من نباتات الارض فقط وان كانت بعض الكنائس اجازت لرعاياها تناول البيض والحليب او الاسماك -فى حالة المرض .- إلا أن الاساس هو إلتزامنا بما فى ما لدينا من القوانين الكنائسية التى الغرض منها تنظيم الاصوام الجماعية وتقنين أحوالها وتوحيد أنظمتها بهدف الوصول إلى وحدانية وتقارب بين أعضاء جسد المسيح المترابطين معنويا وسلوكيا والمرتبطين معا فى جسد واحد.
>*+ الصوم فى المسيحية* نظمته القوانين الكنائسية بمنطلق الروح القدس العامل والناطق فى السلطات المجمعية للعلماء الاحبار من الاساقفة المجتمعين معا للبحث العلمى الدينى الجماعى .
>+* الصوم فى المسيحية *-هو تدريب روحى بالاساس للنفس وللروح على الوداعة والمسكنة والبذل والعطاء والصبر والمثابرة ومجاهدة الذات والتصدى للشهوات ..فإن فقد كل هذه العناصر فقد لزومه وفقد إعتباره وصار قلته أفضل .-فهو يبطل فوراً بل يصير خطراً على القائم به إذا تحول إلى رضي على الذات - براً ذاتيـــاً - أوإذا صاحبه شعوراً بأن صاحبه أكمل واجبا عليه أو أتم مفروضا أو أنه افضل حالا من جهه التقوى من غيره.
>*+الصوم المسيحى *يتم بإشراف كامل من أب الاعتراف الذى يراعى الحالة الصحية والنفسية والروحية والتربوية لكل شخص -فيوجهه بزيادة او بانتقاص ما اتفقت عليه قوانين الكنيسه فوحده -الكاهن - فى الكنائس التقليدية -الذى يملك السلطان والمُخــّول بالمسئؤلية -من متابعة كل حالة آخذا فى الاعتبار التفردية التى خلق الله عليها كل البشر.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+*>الصوم فى المسيحية* لا تسبقه وجبات إكتنازية إدخارية ...ولا تعقبه إفطارات إنتقامية تشفّوية تعويضية ولا يوجد فيه سماح بشرب اللبن الرايب والزبادى للتحايل على العطش أو تعاطى التمور والعصاير للاسراع بسـّريان السكريات فى العروق...
وطبعا - يؤسفنى .. وبمزيد من التحرج - أن اتطرق إلى أن اللمم والتقبيل والجماع الجنسي وأى ممارسه جنسية فى نهار أو ليل فترة الصوم تبطل الصوم وتعطل مفاعيله ... مالم يقرر أب الاعتراف شيئاً مخالفا لذلك المبدأء مراعاةً لظروف أبنه أو أبنته فى الاعتراف الذى أو التى هو أدرى بحاله أو بحالها..
+*> الصوم المسيحى شأنه شأن الصلاة المسيحية *..خارج المنافسة ..و ..فوق المزايدات. 
+نطلب من إلهنا أن يعطينا صوما مقبولا فى عينيه هو... لا الناس.


----------

